# My Latest Modification...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I dunno, Jon. The only way I can envision someone saying that they don't think the stock E36 lamps aren't bad is if they can't see at all without the noon day sun.


Back in 1994 I was the GSM of a Chrysler/Plymouth/Jeep/Eagle dealership.

You want to talk about terrible headlamps, how about a Chrysler Concorde
like I once had had for a demo (company car)???

I couldn't see sheeeit while driving that thing at night!!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Try driving a previous gen Mustang. 

I have an '04 right now and the lights are TERRIBLE. I'm lucky to illuminate two car lengths in front of the vehicle :tsk:


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Jon,

I have a 1998 M3 with the stock headlamps. It's ok in the city, but on trips into the Vermont wilderness, I MUST have the highbeams on in order to see anything.

I keep putting off getting the euro lamps. I recommend that you get them for safety reasons.

(do as I say, not as i do)


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*Very nice M3*

Very nice ride :thumbup: Got any interior pics? How many miles on it?


----------

